# Trading systems design



## el_mago (16 September 2007)

hiyall,

first many thanks to all who contribute here, lots of great info and ideas 
being shared. special thanks to stevo, GP, and ASX gorilla... your blogs, posts, and code have been quite helpful to me.

im a newbie when it comes to tech analysis and quantitative systems design,
and im currently working on designing and testing my own trading system.  

i recently found an article by charlie wright which has some good quality nuggets and concepts for building successful trading systems. 

http://www.elitetrader.com/tr/index.cfm?s=17

perhaps some food for thought and further discussion here...

cheers,

el_mago


----------



## Wysiwyg (30 May 2011)

Yes some great experience imparted there. Key fact on page two by Mr. Wright.

Can add that - historical test results are ... historical test results.


----------



## CanOz (30 March 2012)

el_mago said:


> hiyall,
> 
> first many thanks to all who contribute here, lots of great info and ideas
> being shared. special thanks to stevo, GP, and ASX gorilla... your blogs, posts, and code have been quite helpful to me.
> ...




This is a pretty good link.......allot discussed here.

Thought its worthy of a bump.

Really enjoying going through asf again, still one of the better forums around.

CanOz


----------



## CanOz (31 March 2012)

As a new user of MultiCharts, this link has come along at a perfect time as I learn easy language and start to code my own strategies. no more paying for a coder!

This is a great read for novice traders and experienced traders too.

Cheers,


CanOz


----------

